

Christmas Ideas for Young Son with Engineering Interest - nhangen

My son is 9, and loves building things and is very patient in doing so. but I'm tired of buying legos and other 'toys,' and instead am looking for something like a robotics kit, or something he can build that's real and takes a bit of skill to finish.<p>I've seen some cheap robot building kits, but they seem pretty lame.<p>Any URL's or ideas for where you can find gifts for young hackers?
======
steventruong
Its not exactly cheap but have you looked into the Lego Mindstorm NXT 2.0 set?

Link: [http://www.amazon.com/LEGO-4544091-Mindstorms-
NXT-2-0/dp/B00...](http://www.amazon.com/LEGO-4544091-Mindstorms-
NXT-2-0/dp/B001USHRYI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324023851&sr=8-1)

You can build various things with it because its a LEGO product and it allows
programming for specific functions. The homepage is here:
<http://mindstorms.lego.com/en-us/Default.aspx>

Let me know if this is along the lines of what you're looking for or if I have
the wrong idea. I'll try and help adjust suggestions accordingly.

~~~
nhangen
Definitely not cheap, but still pretty cool. I like that, thanks.

I had been looking at stuff like this:
[http://www.scientificsonline.com/robotics/intermediate-
robot...](http://www.scientificsonline.com/robotics/intermediate-robot-
kits.html)

but it seems so generic.

